# GBAtemp Recommends Archive



## chavosaur (Jul 2, 2017)

Due to the original thread being bogged down with an insane yet appreciated ammount of content, I am re-creating a recommends archive here so that people can easily find previously covered games and so future written submissions do not repeat already covered games. You'll notice there is a lot of misnumbering here in the titles. Due to the series being revived multiple times, the actual official number has been thrown off a long time ago, and is something that I will attempt to fix when I have more free time to. In the meantime however you can still check out all the content by title regardless.

*GBAtemp recommends*
All games in the original GBAtemp recommends were for the GBA. Here various members of the GBA staff would select one of their favourite GBA games to showcase for everybody, it happened right in the peak of the DS and at a point where many were unaware of what happened on the GBA before it.
Golden Sun Recommends #1
Boktai: The Sun Is In Your Hands Recommends #2
MOTHER 3 Recommends #3
Go! Go! Beckham! Adventure on Soccer Island Recommends #4
V-Rally 3 Recommends #5
Sabre Wulf Recommends #6
Guru Logi Champ Recommends #7
Dragon Ball: Advanced Adventure Recommends #8
Bionicle: Heroes Recommends #9
Gekido Advance: Kintaro's Revenge Recommends #10
Another World GBA Homebrew Recommends #11
Drill Dozer Recommends #12
Max Payne Advance Recommends #13
Tactics Ogre: The Knight of Lodis Recommends #14
Mario Golf: Advance Tour Recommends #15
Racing Gears Advance Recommends #16
Ninja Five-O / Ninja Cop Recommends #17
Blender Bros. Recommends #18
Densetsu no Starfy (series) Recommends #19
Defender of the Crown Recommends #20
Turbo Turtle Adventure Recommends #21
Kurukuru Kururin Recommends #22
Karnaaj Rally Recommends #23
Astro Boy: Omega Factor Recommends #24
ChuChu Rocket! Recommends #25
Medal of Honor - Infiltrator! Recommends #26
Konami Krazy Racers Recommends #27
Blackthorne Recommends #28

*GBAtemp recommends revival*
An ongoing feature where various games from all sorts of platforms are reviewed and suggested.
Ature Atari 2600 Homebrew Recommends Revival #1
Red Temple DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #2
JNKPlat: Platdude's Happy Endings DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #3
Recca NES Recommends Revival #4
Metroid: Zero Mission GBA Recommends Revival #5
Contra J Translation NES Recommends Revival #6
Legend of the Red Dragon (LORD) PC & Android Recommends Revival #7
Breath Of Fire 2 Retranslation GBA Recommends Revival #8
Sweet Home English Translation Patch NES Recommends Revival #9
N+ DS Recommends Revival #10
Adventure Atari 2600 Recommends Revival #11
5nake GBA/DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #12
Anguna: Warriors of Virtue GBA/DS Homebrew Recommends Revival #13
Solitaire NES Recommends Revival #14
The Legend of Kage NES Recommends Revival #15
SpoutEX DS/GBA Homebrew Recommends Revival #16
River City Ransom NES Recommends Revival #17
Rune Factory 2: A Fantasy Harvest Moon DS Recommends Revival #18
Full Throttle PC Recommends Revival #19
Virtual Boy Wario Land Virtual Boy Recommends Revival #20
Star Wars Namco NES Recommends Revival #21
Tales of Phantasia SNES PSX GBA Recommends Revival #22
Shadowgate NES Recommends Revival #23
Live A Live SNES Recommends Revival #24
Leisure Suit Larry in the Land of the Lounge Lizards PC Recommends Revival #25
Operation C GB Recommends Revival #26
An Untitled Story Windows Recommends Revival #27
The Soviet Mind Game TETЯIS NES Recommends Revival #28
NHL 95 Genesis Recommends Revival #29
Motocross Maniacs GB Recommends Revival #30
Superman Atari 2600 Recommends Revival #31
Super Mario Bros. 2 NES Recommends Revival #32
Castlevania Chronicles PS1 Recommends Revival #33
Pitfall II: The Lost Caverns Adventurer's Edition Atari 5200 Recommends Revival #34
Wolfenstein 3D PC Recommends Revival #35
ActRaiser SNES Recommends Revival #36
Journey to Silius NES Recommends Revival #37
Jazz Jackrabbit PC Recommends Revival #38
Tombs & Treasure NES Recommends Revival #39
Heart of Darkness PS1 Recommends Revival #40
The Punisher Arcade (CPS-1) Recommends Revival #41
Inazuma Eleven 2: Blizzard NDS Recommends Revival #42
Death Rally PC (DOS) Recommends Revival #43
World of Sand DS Recommends Revival #44
Dragon's Lair GBC Recommends Revival #45
Earth (Doom II mod/wad) Doom II Recommends Revival #46
Spirits DS DS homebrew, remake of old game Recommends Revival #47
Everyday Shooter PS3, PSP, PC Recommends Revival #48
The Immortal Most old things Recommends Revival #49
Demon's Crest SNES Recommends Revival #50
Time Traveler Arcade Recommends Revival #51
Metal Slug 3 Everything (save PC but emulatable) Recommends Revival #52
Cave Story Everything Recommends Revival #53
Aliens Infestation NDS Recommends Revival #54
Organ Trail: Director's Cut Everything newer Recommends Revival #55
Another World: 15th Anniversary Edition PC, original on many more things. Recommends Revival #56
Ultima VI Everything older Recommends Revival #57
Metal Storm NES Recommends Revival #57
Ristar Megadrive/Genesis (nowadays lots) Recommends Revival #58
Dragon Quest Monsters  GBC Recommends Revival #59
The Operative - No One Lives Forever PC and PS2 (ish) Recommends Revival #60
Parasol Stars: The Story of Bubble Bobble III PCE/TG16/NES/GB/Amiga/Atari ST Recommends Revival #61
Nethack Everything Recommends Revival #61
Tyrian 2000 DOS/Opentyrian Recommends Revival #62
Dark Chronicle/Dark Cloud 2 PS2 Recommends Revival #63
Medal of Honor PS1 Recommends Revival #64
Cannon Fodder Everything Recommends Revival #65
Super Mario 2: 6 Golden coins GB Recommends Revival #66
Metal Gear Solid GBC Recommends Revival #67
Warlocked GBC Recommends Revival #68
Legend of Zelda: Links Awakening GB and GBC Recommends Revival #69
Star Fox SNES Recommends Revival #70
Spiderman II GC, PS2 and Xbox Recommends Revival #71
Fury of the Furries Amiga Recommends Revival #72
Metal Slug First Mission NGPC Recommends Revival #73
Sweet Home aka Suīto Hōmu  NES Recommends Revival #74
Mario Luigi Superstar Saga GBA Recommends Revival #75
Viewtiful Joe GC Recommends Revival #76
New Ghostbusters II NES Recommends Revival #77

78 Was skipped owing to there being two 61s.

Shatterhand NES Recommends Revival #79
Xexyz NES Recommends Revival #80
Desert Strike Recommends Revival #81
Sigma Star Story Recommends Revival #82
Monster World IV Recommends Revival #83

84 was skipped after realizing the numbers were messed up again.

Kirby Star Stacker Recommends Revival #85
Whip Rush Recommends Revival #86
SuperFrog Recommends Revival #87
Secret of Evermore Recommends Revival #88
Lemmings Recommends Revival #89
James Pond II and Cho Anki Recommends Revival #90 and #91
Doom 64 Recommends Revival #92
Castlevania Aria of Sorrow Recommends Revival #93
Little Nemo: The Dream Master Recommends Revival #94
Turrican II: The Final Fight Recommends Revival #95
Indianna Jones's Greatest Adventures Recommends Revival #96
Crash Team Racing Recommends Revival #97
Metroid Prime Pinball Recommends Revival #98
Acromage Recommends Revival #99
Otogi: Myth of Demons Xbox Recommends Revival #100
Tomba! Playstation Recommends Revival #101
Ape Escape Playstation Recommends Revival #102
Psychonauts Recommends Revival #103
Parappa the Rapper 2 Recommends Revival #104
Yakuza Recommends Revival #105
Zak and Wiki Recommends Revival #106
Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 Recommends Revival #107
SSX3 Recommends Revival #108
Little Ninja Brothers Recommends Revival #109
Parasite Eve Recommends Revival #110


----------

